# Bootcamp -> Windows 8.1 : Le disque d’installation est introuvable.



## neelo59 (2 Février 2016)

Hello toutes et tous !
J'ai un iMac 27' MID 2010, et je viens de faire ( hier ) une installation propre de El Capitan, mais mon problème est pareil avec Yosemite que j'avais avant.

Je voudrais installer Windows 8.1 et je suis la procédure de Bootcamp. Bien entendu, j'ai inséré une Clé USB de 8Gb.







Une fois que les fichiers nécessaires pour l'installation de Windows sont copiés sur la Clé USB, j'ai ce message qui me dit qu'il n'y pas de DVD de Windows.






J'ai fait la même chose sur mon MacBook Pro de MID 2010 et tout s'est bien passé et sans problèmes. Il reconnaît également le DVD de Windows. Par contre l'iMac me dit que le dvd est vierge :-(

Je cherche ... je cherche et recherche une solution sur Google mais rien.
Est-ce que quelqu'un peu m'aider ... avant suicide 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Février 2016)

Salut

As-tu tenté de créer un .iso de ton install windows : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203909


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2016)

Salut *neelo*.



neelo59 a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un peu m'aider ... avant suicide



Disposer de Windows (surtout de W-8) relève-t-il de ces « biens nécessaires » (_Épicure_) dont la privation égale un mal radical ? - Personnellement parlant, contempler _dès potron minet _l'absence d'un volume BOOTCAMP monté sur le Bureau de session de mon Mac, loin de m'incliner à des pensées suicidaires m'emplit inversement d'une douce euphorie pour le reste de la journée... C'est le sentiment décrit par _Lucrèce_ (élève d'_Épicure_) dans le passage du «De Natura rerum» : «_Il est doux, sur la vaste mer démontée par les vents, de contempler depuis le rivage la navigation périlleuse d'autrui_». 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------​
Un tel exorde, tu auras deviné, ne peut conduire qu'à des prolongements fantaisistes... Quoique me moquant donc de Windows comme de ma première poussette d'enfance, j'ai quand même été amené à tenter son installation sur mes différents Macs pour répondre à des demandes sur les forums de MacGé.

J'ai constaté le curieux phénomène suivant : il y a des modèles de Mac "_bénis_" en ce qui concerne cette installation, càd. qu'il suffit après téléchargement des pilotes sur une clé USB, de lancer l'«Assistant BootCamp» en ayant un DVD d'installation sous la main et tout marche comme sur des roulettes (de landau). J'ai notamment comme toi un _MacBook Pro 15" Mid_2010_ et manifestement ce modèle de Mac fait partie des "élus".

Par contre, il y a manifestement des modèles de Mac "_maudits_" en ce qui concerne l'installation de Windows via l'«Assistant BootCamp» : avec eux, ça ne marche jamais. Ainsi, j'ai un autre _MacBook Pro 15"_, un _Early_2011_ : avec lui, je n'ai jamais pu installer expérimentalement Windows par des moyens conventionnels. Ce, quel que soit l'OS installé sur le disque. Il n'est pas inimaginable que ton modèle _iMac 27" Mid_2010_ fasse partie de ces "_maudits_". Tu peux explorer la piste proposée par *Jean*  (remplacer le DVD par un .iso), mais en ce qui me concerne ça ne marchait pas davantage...

--------------------​
La solution de contournement de loin la plus commode (quoique payante) que j'ai trouvée est la suivante : acheter le logiciel ☞*Winclone*☜ de _TwoCanoes_ (tu pourrais l'installer dans l'OS de tes 2 Macs : le _MacBook Pro Mid_2010 _et l'_iMac Mid_2010_). Il s'agit d'un logiciel capable de cloner le système de fichiers d'un Windows déjà installé sur une partition BOOTCAMP en une image-archive déplaçable, et de rétro-cloner d'après elle un système de fichiers Windows démarrable sur une partition au format MS-DOS vide créée à l'avance sur le disque d'un Mac d'accueil.

Il te suffirait donc avec «Winclone» de créer une image-archive du Windows de la partition BOOTCAMP de ton _MacBook Pro Mid_2010_, de l''importer dans l'OS de ton _iMac Mid_2010_, de créer une partition d'accueil sur le disque de cet _iMac _au format préalable MS-DOS (FAT-32) soit via l'«Assistant BootCamp», soit via l'«Utilitaire de Disque» (les 2 marchent aussi bien), enfin de lancer «Winclone» et de lui indiquer le fichier "_Source_" (l'image-archive importée) et le volume "_Destination_" (la partition vierge au format MS-DOS) => «Winclone» re-formatera cette partition au format ntfs (ne pas créer une partition au format premier ntfs) puis rétro-clonera dedans un OS Windows démarrable, et il ne restera plus, «Windows» démarré, qu'à injecter les pilotes _ad-hoc_ à partir de la clé USB réalisée au préalable grâce à l'«Assistant BootCamp» (qui sert quand même un petit peu à quelque chose).

[NB. Il existe une limitation de la méthode «Winclone» qui concerne les disques internes de Macs de très grande capacité (*3 To*) : dans un tel cas de figure, il faut absolument que la partition d'accueil au format MS-DOS destinée à accueillir le clone de Windows soit comprise sur l'espace des premiers *2 To* de blocs du disque, et pas au-delà. La raison en est que la Table de Partition GUID (GPT) primaire du disque du Mac se double d'une Table de Partition MBR secondaire qui est utilisée par les Systèmes non Apple ; or, une Table de Partition MBR est incapable de "cartographier" logiquement ("map") des secteurs logiques du disque passés les *2* *premiers To* de blocs.]

--------------------​


----------



## neelo59 (3 Février 2016)

Hello Macomaniac !

Tout d'abord, merci pour ta réponse et j'en profite pour remercier également Jean !
J'ai lu ta réponse et subitement ... un mal de tête, je te dis pas  !

Je tiens à dire que je ne suis pas fan de Windows, mais étant donné que je joue à des jeux Online ... CS pour pas le nommer, il me faut la possibilité de faire des réglages de la carte graphite de l'iMac comme par exemple la désactivation de la synchro verticale ... et ce n'est pas possible (est-ce normal Docteur ?). Seul sur Windows ça l'est.

En plus il me faut également Internet Explorer pour pouvoir faire des test sur mes travaux.

Bon, là je vais prendre un café et après je relirais un peu mieux ton post. Il me semble que cette solution de Winclone soit pas si mauvaise.

Je te confirme, l'install sur le MBP MID 2010, tout s'est passé comme une lettre à la poste.

Il y a encore encore une chose que je ne comprends pas, le DVD de Windows 8 (image ISO gravé, avec une licence légale) n'est pas reconnu par le lecteur ( il me le déclare vierge ).
Franchement, j'hésite encore mais j'ai bien envie de revenir sous Mavericks.

Voilà


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Février 2016)

Tente avec une image iso.


----------



## neelo59 (3 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tente avec une image iso.


Hello Jean !
J'ai essayé... et de mémoire je vais de faire la liste des problèmes que j'ai eu et que j'ai abandonné pour finir.

1 - je n'ai pas la possibilité avec l'Assistant BootCamp de  Créer une image ISO du support d’installation de Windows pour Boot Camp comme l'image ci-dessous, si tu regardes la capture d'écran de mon post, tu verras mes possibilités






2 - Pour pouvoir créer une image ISO du support d’installation de Windows il faut, après recherche sur google, modifier le fichier info.plist de bootcamp. Alors je me dis pourquoi pas bien que ça me saoule. J'essaie et... je peux pas. Bien qu'en étant admin je ne peux pas modifier ce fichier car je dois désactiver la sécurité SIP je crois. Alors je vais dans le terminal et je mets la commande csrutil disable ... je retourne sur mon fichier les fais la modif. Miracle, maintenant je peux créer une image ISO du support d’installation de Windows.

3 - Je lance l'installation de windows durant la phase d'installation ça reboot... et écran noir avec un message que je me rappelle plus et je m'en fout si je m'en rappelle plus.

4 - je relance et pour booter sur le EFI boot et l'install continue pour ... avoir que des problèmes et j'abandonne.

Voilà Jean .. j'arrête, plein le c.. !


----------



## neelo59 (4 Février 2016)

Re hello toutes et tous !

Bon voilà, j'ai essayé la version de macomaniac avec la solution Winclone et je dois que ...
















.... C'EST BOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNN !!!!!!!!

Voilà, donc pour ceux qui ont eu un problème identique au mien, je leur conseilleaussi la version avec Winclone.

Merci beaucoup pour vos aides.


----------

